# ath9k_htc driver calling incorrect firmware [solved]

## NathanZachary

Hello all,

I've been having a problem with my Alfa AWUS036NHA wireless adapter for a long time now, and I finally found something that might be causing the issues.  Per this page:

http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/ath9k_htc#Firmware

the driver should be calling the new firmware map of htc_9271.fw instead of the former ar9271.fw.  I have both drivers in /lib/firmware:

```

tuxtoddler firmware # ls -lh | grep 9271

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  51K Oct 14 05:29 ar9271.fw

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  51K Oct 19 06:57 htc_9271.fw

```

but the driver is still loading the former firmware when plugged in:

```

[ 4628.056924] ath9k_htc 1-6:1.0: usb_probe_interface

[ 4628.056935] ath9k_htc 1-6:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

[ 4628.343687] usb 1-6: ath9k_htc: Transferred FW: ar9271.fw, size: 51312

[ 4628.609651] ath9k_htc 1-6:1.0: ath9k_htc: HTC initialized with 33 credits

[ 4629.046651] ath: EEPROM regdomain: 0x0

[ 4629.046658] ath: EEPROM indicates default country code should be used

[ 4629.046662] ath: doing EEPROM country->regdmn map search

[ 4629.046668] ath: country maps to regdmn code: 0x3a

[ 4629.046673] ath: Country alpha2 being used: US

[ 4629.046677] ath: Regpair used: 0x3a

[ 4629.048529] ieee80211 phy5: Atheros AR9271 Rev:1

[ 4629.049854] Registered led device: ath9k-phy5::radio

[ 4629.049919] Registered led device: ath9k-phy5::assoc

[ 4629.049994] Registered led device: ath9k-phy5::tx

[ 4629.050097] Registered led device: ath9k-phy5::rx

[ 4629.050107] usb 1-6: ath9k_htc: USB layer initialized

[ 4629.050170] usbcore: registered new interface driver ath9k_htc

```

I'm not certain that it will make any difference to use the htc_9271.fw instead of the ar9271.fw, but this adapter has been nothing but trouble.  A huge number of wireless networks appear as available, but I cannot connect to any of them.  Any advice would be greatly appreciated!

Cheers,

Nathan Zachary

----------

## Gusar

It depends on the kernel version which firmware will be called. If you're using 3.0 htc_9271.fw is the one, earlier kernels use ar9271.fw. I have a wireless adapter with ath9k_htc, works nicely with kernel 3.0.

----------

## NathanZachary

I found the problem, and it was my own mistake.  Now I just have to play with the adapter in order to figure out why it isn't performing like I think it should.  I should see many more APs than I do.

Cheers,

Nathan Zachary

----------

